# Free Pattern: Trailing Flowers Beach Cover Up



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

This crochet beach cover up is perfect for your next trip to the beach. Think of this as a pattern recipe to make a cover up that fits your body as snug or loose as you want.

The bottom of the cover up has alternating green and orange flowers with these colored flowers trailing up the spine. The piece is worked from the bottom up.

Pattern available here: http://knitabitcrochetaway.blogspot.com/2014/07/pattern-trailing-flowers-beach-cover-up.html


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Very pretty on the young lady.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Wow! That's beautiful, thanks! Where were you a few weeks ago? I am heading home from vacation with my family and totally could have shown that off! Lol. AND I have a few unused balls of various colors in aunt Lydia's size 3. It won't be difficult to get the others.

I am working on a pattern of my own design for a water bottle carrier (I got inspired while I was in the mountains with a bunch of people) that I will share with you all as soon as I have it perfected. 

Thanks again, and great job!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks! I wish I finished it a few weeks ago. I was finishing it up on my plane ride and was weaving in all the ends as I was wearing it on the beach. (Warning: this pattern requires an absurd amount of ends to hide). 

Can't wait to see your water bottle carrier pattern. I could use a good one for my hikes!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Haha, I love it! That's so me! I was weaving in ends sitting outside my moms house with my sisters bday gift. Lol. 

I'm so glad you need a water bottle carrier and want to see my pattern. It has motivated me to get it done!. I love the one I made as one of my "starter projects" months ago, and take it EVERYWHERE. It is not my pattern, though, and is knitted so it takes a little longer. It makes it more convenient even in just carrying things to and from the car. I make mine with an adjustable strap, so you can wear it over your shoulder or cross body. I made one for my cousin who is blind, because he loves water, having free hands is so important for balance, and he needs to be able to use his cane. He was so excited while I was making it, every time I saw him (this was on the vacation I was on) saw him, he'd ask me when it was going to be done. So cute!


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

How sweet! 

I'm going to make one of these beach cover ups for my mom who's going to want it much baggier so I may re-post with alteration ideas.


----------



## suzy-kate (Jan 6, 2013)

Lovely, I've too much body to cover up nowerdays but it would look great on my GD.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Am I the _only_ one who just sees it as a means to having a spotty tan/sunburn?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I the _only_ one who just sees it as a means to having a spotty tan/sunburn?


one of the reasons I am not interested in it.

make a nice doiley though!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

I just got home and checked out the rest of your blog. You're so talented! I can't wait to try some of the patterns you shared.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

now if only I was younger & slimmer.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

That is gorgeous .....all I need is the body to go with it


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

So pretty, thanks for posting.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

cakes said:


> one of the reasons I am not interested in it.
> 
> make a nice doiley though!


Yeah, I was worried about getting funky tan lines as an Irish girl who burns just thinking about the sun, but after a week on the beach I don't have any flower tans. Probably because I didn't lay out and tan in the cover up.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Beauty! Now,if I were only 40 years younger,and 40 pounds lighter..


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

that is so nice, love the touch of color also.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Would be great if I had her body, or knew anyone who did. :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

so lovely and unique. I'll enjoy checking out your site later.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

maureenb said:


> Beauty! Now,if I were only 40 years younger,and 40 pounds lighter..


Agreed! Couldn't wear it now but it's adorable!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

knitabitcrochetaway said:


> How sweet!
> 
> I'm going to make one of these beach cover ups for my mom who's going to want it much baggier so I may re-post with alteration ideas.


I would like to make one of these but a shorter version to wear over a tank top.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

How does she get it off?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful, but not everyone has the body shape for this.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, if I looked like that I would not cover it up, but the pattern is beautiful.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Am I the _only_ one who just sees it as a means to having a spotty tan/sunburn?


Coming from a family of redheads, this beautiful coverup just says PAIN to me.


----------

